# CX9000 Webserver



## Timo_CX9000 (30 August 2011)

Ich möchte gerne eine visualisierung machen die eine Benutzer mit eine Smartphone/Tablet oder Laptop sehen können. (Windows, Android und IOS). So dass eine Benutzer nur eine browser braucht.

Ich habe eine CX9000 mit Windows CE und eine ARM processor. Mittlerweile habe ich die website von Beckhoff durchsucht aber nichts nützlich gefunden.  Ich weiss dass Beckhoff viele möglichkeiten hat. 

TwinCAT ADS/AMS-Specification
TwinCAT ADS/AMS (serial) Specification
TwinCAT ADS-OCX
TwinCAT ADS-DLL (NT/2000/XP/CE)
TwinCAT ADS-Script-DLL
TwinCAT ADS .NET Component
TwinCAT ADS WebService for Windows NT/2000/XP/CE
TwinCAT ADS Java DLL (for XP/XPE and CE-X86)

Und: TwinCAT PLC HMI Web, TwinCAT Target Visu und so weiter.

Ich möchte nicht jedesmal zahlen für eine license von Beckhoff. Deshalb frage Ich Ihre hilfe. 

Welche technische lösing ist die beste?
Welche HTML software sollte ich wahlen? Adobe Dreamweaver, Microsoft Visual Studio oder andere?
Haben Sie erfahrung mit dieser technische frage? Was wahr Ihre technische lösing?
Was sind die genaue technische folge?
Welche sprache (VB, VB+,C++) haben sie gebraucht?

Ich habe bereit über Twincat3 gelesen.

Ich danke ihnen für ihre hilfe.

Timo


----------



## mike_roh_soft (24 September 2011)

Hallo Timo,

hast du schon eine gute Lösung gefunden?

Das Thema würde mich auch interessieren!


Danke und Gruß

Mike


----------



## cas (24 September 2011)

Hallo

ertmal überlegen, ob die Visu von der CX (SPS) bereitgestellt werden soll oder über einen externen Rechner.

Vorab:
Visu auf der SPS kostet viel Rechenkapazität, gerade bei ARM.
Wenn der CX ein PC ist, ist das nicht ganz so problematisch.

Ist die Visu auf einem anderen Rechner, hat man eine viel größere Auswahl an Software (ist aber auch teuer) und alle Möglichkeiten sind offen.

Was auch wichtig ist : Was darf es kosten ???

MfG CAS


----------



## tom_x (24 September 2011)

Im ersten Posting ging es um eine browserbasierte Visu. Und das macht sowieso nur Sinn, wenn der Browser nicht auf dem CX läuft.  Wenn man z.B. den Webservice richtig nutzt, liefert der Server nach einmaliger Auslieferung der Seite nur noch Daten per XMLHttpRequest. Das dürfte nicht viel Unterschied zu den anderen Formen der ADS-Kommunikation machen. Ich hab mit meinem CX9001 noch keine Probleme gehabt, auch wenn ich testhalber mit mehreren Browsern gleichzeitig zugegriffen habe (Aktualisierungsrate 1 Sekunde).  Bei der Script.dll sieht das anders aus, da hier immer eine komplette Webseite geliefert wird.   

Wenn's kostenlos, browserbasiert und wirklich OS-unabhängig sein soll, würde ich den Webservice mit Javascript empfehlen. Wobei man aber bei dem Beispiel im Infosys vorsichtig sein muss, das ist recht buggy. Silverlight, Flash oder Java brauchen immer Plugins und in den Zeiten von HTML5 kann man schicke Visualisierungen basteln, je nach Erfahrung auch mit diversen JS-Frameworks. Man sollte aber gut mit Javascript umgehen können, sonst dauerts lange, um mit dem Beckhoff-Beispiel was ordenliches auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## paicolman (28 September 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu in dem Forum, wollte nur sagen, ich hab gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit der TcAds .Net komponente, angebunden an einem ASP .NET Projekt im Visual Studio. Je nachdem wo die Visu dann läuft kann man die asp .net Sachen dan benutzen, um nur partielle updates der page zu bekommen. Wenn man aber z.B. iPhone oder aehnliches will, soll man lieber html5 / Javascript benutzen, wie tom erwähnt.


----------

